# Eric's oscillating engine



## dparker (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello All:&#160; I have shown a picture of this engine some time ago but now I have a short video to go with it.
This engine was designed by Eric (our Son) for a college class&#160; that was to teach Cad and actually build something that would run.&#160; He did all of the machining at home because of the few number of machines and the number of students needing to work on their engines.&#160; At that time he was only about a hour from home and we got to see him on weekends. 
The engine is fabricated from the given materials but the design for the oscillator was up to the student.&#160; This one was designed for double acting and is equipped with ball bearings and the largest flywheel possible from the stock.













It is too bad I didn't know how to shoot videos then, but Daughter and I got one last weekend.
[youtube=425,350]r7DH7mG-Zs4[/youtube]
I hope he enjoyed building it as much as I enjoyed showing him how to run the machinery.&#160; It is gratifying to hear him say he misses having a "shop" to play in now that he is back East (Tennessee) going to school.
Thanks for taking the time to read my "glote".
don


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 9, 2008)

Don,

Very nice. Good job for him and good job for teaching him. I hope my sons will like to do this when they get older.

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 9, 2008)

Don,
Nice story about your son, a motivated young man to be sure. I can't imagine what he'll be building when he gets up there in years like some of us, sigh :.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Don, I remember the post that included this engine... Questions about engine turning etc....

It looks good and runs well, what more could you ask for?! 

Just one question. What it the dodah jiggery pokery thing the flywheel is perched on? some kind of balancer? 


Gloating is perfectly reasonable when you have something worth gloating about Don ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Ralph,

If I could chime in, yep, that is a balancer, very useful for balancing props etc, I have one here that I used to use for model helicopter parts and came in very useful for the my LTD flywheel. Graupner do a very good one that you can pick up at your local hobby shop.

I have to say that Dons item looks like a very acurate piece of kit.

Cheers

David


----------



## dparker (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Ralph: Thank you for your comments. Yes that "dodah jiggery pokery thing"  is a static balancer. I used one for balancing centrifugal pump impellers at work and when I saw a article on building one in HSM or Machinist's Workshop several years ago I thought that would be cool to have. With the larger wheels mounted on bearings it is quite sensitive.

I had the chance to dismantle a microfilm reader copier from work and keep whatever I wanted.---What a gold mine of bearings, fans, shafting and other things. The cabinet is now a welding table on wheels but as always any horizontal surface becomes it is mostly used for storage for whatever is in your hands at the time.

I built the balancer from angle iron pieces mounted on separate bases using the above mentioned precision bearings and some machined 12 gauge hot rolled plate for the rollers.  When the part is spun the heavy side of the part to be balanced will rotate to the bottom and is marked. Then material is removed in this area or weight added to the high side until the part rotates and stops at a random positions. 

Here is another picture of the balancer.




Thank you for your interest--------------don


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 10, 2008)

David, nice to see you floating about, haven't seen you for a while.... Or have you been hiding, perhaps creating another masterpiece? 


Don and David, see I thought it was a balancer.... it looked like it would do such a job ;D reminds me of static balancing car wheels in the early years..... well about 15 years ago anyway ;D 

A micro film reader eh.... did it involve sexy Russian female spies? :big: ....Seriously, did it? 8) 

Another piece of hardware stored for if I ever need it Dom. 

Keep em coming and I'll keep storing it for the future  



Ralph.


----------

